# كيف يتحول المهندس الفاشل فى مهندس محترم؟؟



## zezo.eg (12 مارس 2007)

سؤال إلى كل المشرفين والأعضاء بمنتدانا الغالى هو كيف يتحول المهندس الفاشل إلى مهندس محترم وذكى فى مجاله وكيف يزيد من قدراته
اوردت هذا السؤال لكى استفيد من خبراتك لكى ازيد من مهارتى حيث انى تخرجت مما يزيد عن 3 سنوات من قسم النهدسة الميكانيكة وحتى الان لا اجد نفسى فيها حتى لما أشتغلت فى مجال البترول برده أشتغلت بالإدارة وما زلت أحس انى مجرد أدارى عادى يعنى ولا نافع فى الهندسة ولا حتى بالادارة عايز أزيد من مهاترى الهندسسية لكى أعرف أزيد من تسويق نفسى فى سوق العمل المفتوح ولا أبقى كما انا الان 
أرجوكم افيدونى ومنتظر منك الردود


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذا القسم يزيد من معلوماتك وخبراتك بمجالك :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=52

الله يوفقك


----------



## zezo.eg (12 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخى محب على ردك


----------



## مهندس رائد الحربي (13 مارس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## زين الكون (13 مارس 2007)

اخوي زيزو لاتقول عن نفسك انك فاشل لا انت اكبر من كذا وانت بأذن الله مهندس ناجح
لازم انت ترفع معنوياتك وتزيد ارادتك وتقوي نفسك ولاتقول عنك كذا انت ناجح بأذن الله وراح تتوظف
في مجال دراستك بأذن الله 

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق وتذكر دائما((وفي السماء رزقكم وماتوعدون))
الله معاك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (14 مارس 2007)

حب ما تعمل حتى تعمل ما تحب


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (14 مارس 2007)

الاخ زيزو 
لا تقلق من هذه المرحله خاصه اذا كنت حديث التعيين حتي لو كنت في قطاع البترول فانا اعمل في هذا القطاع و مررت بنفس الظروف سابقا. عموما لن يحولك احد الي عضو نشط في عملك بل يجب عليك انت ان تتحول الي عضو نشط و لا يوجد مهندس فاشل بل يوجد مهندس غير مستغل و مهاراته مازالت مدفونه. ابدا بدراسه مجال الشركه اللتي تعمل بها ثم مجال الاداره ثم تعمق فيما يجب عليك عمله لكن بعد هذا التعمق سوف تجد ما يجب التركيز عليه و تصبح لك الخبره فيه 
و اذا كانت هناك اي مساعده استطيع القيام بها تفضل بالسؤال


----------



## م/سحر (14 مارس 2007)

المهندس لا يوجد له تصنيفان (فاشل وناجح)فاذا كان فاشلا فهو ليس بمهندس . اما انت فلابد ان يكون لك القدره علي اثبات الذات وذلك بالتدريب الذي يزودك بالخبره والت تعطيك النجاح باذن الله واعلم ان 3سنوات علي اكتساب خبره كبيره اذا ما قورنت مثلا بزمن رسائل الماجيستير والدكتوراه


----------



## محمود سند (15 مارس 2007)

إياك واليأس فهو أول أسباب الفشل


----------



## zezo.eg (20 مارس 2007)

إلى كل الخوة والزملاء الذين شاركوا بالدر على رسالتى أشكركم ألف شكر حيث كلامكم كان له أثر كبير على نفسى حيث بدأت أكثر فى الاهتمام بشغلى وكذلك أستغلال وقت الفراغ بمراجعة المواد التى درستها كى أستعيد المعلومات اللتى نسيتها وفقدتها منذ التخرج حتى الان وكذلك بدأت أن اتزود ببعض المواضيع اللتى من اختصاص إدارتى 
شكرا لكم جميعا و دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق 
أخوكم zezo.eg


----------



## merooo73 (20 مارس 2007)

اريدك انشط اخي العزيز


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليك أخي الحبيب
يمكن نفس المشكلة واجهتني أنا أيضا فأنا خريج كلية الهندسة قسم هندسة القوي الميكانيكية وأعمل حاليا في مجال غير ما كنت أتمناة ..تقدر تقول عمل مكتبي أرشيفي!!
لن أكذب عليك أخي في أول الأمر أصابني الأحباط وعدم الثقة في نفسي ولكن سرعان ما فطنت لما يجري وأنه وجب علي الأستفادة من كل ما يقع بين يدي.
كانت مهاراتي في الأوتوكاد قليلة ولكن سرعان ما زادت وقويت بشهادة مديري الذي هو بدورة أستاذ في هذا المجال والذي يعمل علي هذا البرنامج منذ 10سنوات في شتي المؤسسات( أذا فهذة أفادة)
تقدما خطوة 
بعدها بقليل أخذ يطلب مني مديري أعداد قاعدة بيانات ضخمة لكل المنتجات الموجودة بالشركة ..وكم هي كثير ومتشعبة.. وعل الرغم من أن مهاراتي في برامج الأوفيس قليلة الأ أنها أيضا زادت وأشاد بها مديري وأبدي أعجابة باتقدم الهائل ..أذا لا شك في أن المهندس لدية من القدرة و الأبداع في شتي المجالات أذا ليس هو بفاشل 
الفاشل الحقيقي هو من لا يستفيد مما حولة من الأمكانيات وتنمية قدراتة (أعد نفسك الأعداد الجيد حتي تعمل ما تحب وما تريد)
لا تحقر أبدا من عمل تقوم بة فلربما يعود عليك بالمنفعة فيما بعد
ماذا كانت النتيجة لما سبق أخي أنني أصبحت مسؤلا عن المكتب الهندسي وتصميم المنتجات وتجهيز الرسومات حتي تكون جاهزة للتصنيع
علي الرغم من أن دراستي تبعد تماما عن هذا المجال 
أخيرا وفقك الله لما تحب


----------



## zezo.eg (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا أخى العزيز gold_fire_engineer على مرورك الكريم , فعلا انا بشتغل دلوقتى كمعد قاعدة بيانات لا انكر ان الشغل ده أفادنى فى برامج الكمبيوتر ( الأوفيس والأوتوكاد) ولكن افتراضا انك سيبت االشغل وحاولت ان تقدم لشركة أخرى فما هى الخبرات التى قد تغرى مديرك لكى يوافق على تعيينك بالشغل , انا لغاية دلوقتى اه بذاكر وبدرس بس طبعا الدراسة شىء والعمل بالتخصص يفرق ويصقل خبرة الواحد وهذا ما اتمناه


----------



## saman (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أحب أقولك أخ زيزو أن الإدارة جزء كبير من مهام المهندس وأن المهندس لما يكبر ويرتفع شأنه بيكون إنشغاله أكبر بالإداره وليست الأمور الفنيه ولكن فى حالتك إنت ممكن تحافظ على المستوى الفنى بالبحث المستمر والدراسه وأخر نصيحه ممكن أقولهالك لا تدعى نفسك فاشل أبدا ولكن قل أنا ناجح وسوف أكون ناجح وابدأ فى زيادة قدرك العلمى حتى تكون ماتحب فالمثل يقول أعمل مالا تحب حتى تعمل ماتحب شكرا


----------



## anarab (26 مارس 2007)

ew3a t2ool keda 3la nafsak la7san tsada2 enak fashel begaf


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مارس 2007)

المشكله اخى زيزوو الهدف ضع امامك هدف ايا كان وصمم انك تعمل حاجه او توصله وبكده تكون معظم المشكله اتحلت ان شاء الله وانا مع الاخ (فير) ولاخ محمود سند


----------



## م/عماد (30 يوليو 2007)

_:73: لابد من ضرب الفشل وبعده عنك_


----------



## المهندس سالم (30 يوليو 2007)

ينبغي عليك بذل المزيد من الجهد والاجتهاد والثقة بالنفس والتوكل على الله وعدم الملل ومحاولة الحصول على الخبرة في مجال عملك بأي طريق ومحاولة تطوير القدرة في مجال العمل باشتى انواع الطرق التي تنمي مهاراتك في مجال عملك


----------



## eaaaazizo (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم يا زيزو
انا معرفش افيدك في الموضوع ده لاني لسا متخرجتش و لا اعمل اذا فلا معنى لنصائحي ولكن ما اعلمه جيدا ان شخصا قد دخل كلية الهندسة اولا ثم تخرج منها بعد ذلك فهو متفوق جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## salt (31 يوليو 2007)

لاخ العزيز 
من العيب ان يعمل المهندس المبتدى فى الاعمال الادارية فلابد ان تكون بداية حياة المهنية موقعية ويتعب وراء كل معلومة وبعد ان تنمو معلوماتة الفنية بذلك يمكن ان يفكر فى الاعمال الادارية مثل المكاتب الفنية بالادارة لان لامجال لمهندس مبتدى فى الادارة هكذا تكون البداية فانصحك بالنزول الى الموقع حتى تكتسب المهارة والقدرة على العمل لان الادارة عبارة عن روتين مكتبى ممل ولكن العمل فى الموقع ترى كل جديد كل يوم وكل معلومة جديدة انا لان اعمل مدير لمشروع ولكن بعد 15 سنة عمل فى الموقع والحمدللة 
هذة نصيحة من اخيك


----------



## gearbox (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اول حاجة انا باكدلك انك مهندس جيد و الا ما كنت حاولت تطور من نفسك

و حاول تستغل وقتك في دراسة اللغة و القراءة الكتيرة


----------



## بوشما (31 يوليو 2007)

If you do not use it, you lose it

لا تهمل ما تعلمت او تبتعد عن التعليم المستمر والا خسرت كل شي


----------



## sehs65 (9 أغسطس 2007)

واللة يا اخى انا مثلك تماما واكتشفت الحياة العملية محتاجة المهندس الفهلوى الى يلعب بالبيضة والحجر بياع الكلام المنافق اللى بيحلى السلعة علشان يفضل فى المكانة اللى هو فيها وللاسف دى خامس شركة لى ونفس نمط الشغل لازم اكون منافق علشان اوصل ومش مهم الخبرة فى شىء انا اسف بس اعتبرنى انى مهندس كائيب من الحياة الهندسية والمهندسين اللى بتعامل معاهم


----------



## طارق عودة (10 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز زيزو حتى لو انك اداري يجب ان تتابع الفنيين اول باول وان تستفيد من الخبرة والادارة في نفس الوقت 
والله الموفق


----------



## proeng86 (10 أغسطس 2007)

:60: :14: 
اخى الحبيب ارجو الا تقنع نفسك بانك مهندس فاشل لان هذا يقلل من ثقتك بنفسك يجب عليك ان تقتنع تمام الاقتناع بانك قادر على فعل وانجاز المستحيل لانك انسان عندك عقل وعلم درسته فما ينقصك غير التطبيق وهذا يأتى اثناء دراستك وبعد انتهائك منها فكل ما يلزمك الان ان توسع من مداركك ومعلوماتك الهندسية على قدر ما تستطيع واتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق ان شاء الله 
:13: :60:


----------



## خالد الوافي (10 أغسطس 2007)

إياك واليأس فهو أول أسباب الفشل


----------



## مييرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

اخي انا نفس حالتك تعينت منذ سنتين في شركة البترول وشغلي اداري لايوجد فيه اي فنيات وبحاول تطوير نفسي ولكن لم اصل الى هدفي بعد اهم حاجة هي الثقة بالنفس


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (11 أغسطس 2007)

فعلا ياجماعه مشكله الشغل الاداري للمهندس دي بقت مشكله كبيره جداا... شغل الورق بقي اكتر من الشغل الفني.. يعني حرام والله بعد 5 سنين تعليم وتعب وسهر ومذاكره نطلع نشتغل بشكاتب...


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (11 أغسطس 2007)

ايش فيكم يا جماعة  صلوا على النبي ...
أعرف إني صغيرة بالنسبة لكم بس حبيت أطرح رأيي و أشارككم بشي بسيط..أنا أشوف إنه المهندس لازم هو إللي يصنع نفسه مو ينتظر الآخرين يصنعوه...يعني مثلا حتى لو كنت إداري حاول بفهلوة الهندسة تدخلها في عملك..مثلا خلي أعمالك متقنه و خطط لها قبل..كون فرق للعمل الجماعي الناجح...استخدم الاقتصاد الهندسي في الادارة و هكذا .....

الله يعينا جميعا و تتيسر الأمور
دعواتكم لنا


----------



## eng_mechanic (11 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى العزيز من وصايا الامام الحسن البصرى"رحمه الله" حينما سأله رجل 
"علمت ان عملى لن يقوم به غيرى فاشتغلت به وحدى"
وجزاكم الله خيرا.......................وشكرا


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

يا أخي لا تيأس لا حياة مع اليأس


----------



## العاشر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*نفس المشكلة*

في البدء سلام من الله ورحمة وبركات.
اود القول باني اعاني من نفس المشكلة في عملي الحالي حيث اعمل في مصنع تحت التركيب في مجال السيراميك وهذا المصنع شراكة مع العنصر التونسي ولي مشكلة اللغة حيت معظم التعاملات باللغة الفرنسية وانا لا اجيدها واجيد الانجليزية قليلا مع العلم باني اشعر باني يمكن ان افيد المصنع بخبرتي نوعا ما لكن اعتقد باني لا استطيع فعل ذلك .ارجوا اعطائي ملاحظات او نصائح تفيدني ولكم جزبل الشكر وفي الختام سلام........:33:


----------



## ساحر الليل (26 يونيو 2008)

لو ضليت تقول عن حالك فاشل ح تقتنع بيها بجد وحتقتل كل الامكانيات اللي جواك00بالنسبة الي انا بشتغل بمشروع ووقت ابتديت الشغل كنت بحاجة لكتير معلومات لأنو متل ما بتعرفوا الكلية بتعطي معلومات نظري بس وأكترها بتنتسى بعد التخرج000كنت اسأل صغار العمال قبل الكبار 000صح بالاول كنت أشعر بالاحراج من هيك موضوع بس بعدين اتخطيت هالمرحلة واقتنعت انو العلم بدو تضحية00وشكرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا استاذ محب الله انت دائما تقدم نصائح وارشادات جميلة ورائعة مع كل التقدير لكل المهندسين......اخوكم سدير


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (26 يونيو 2008)

:28:جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (29 يونيو 2008)

ارى ان المهندس - وتحديدا مهندس الميكانيكا - عبارة عن موسوعة ...بمعنى انه فى الادارة لازم يكون جيد حتى يستطيع التعامل مع الفنيين والمشرفين - لازم يفهم فى علم الموارد البشرية وعلم مهارة الاتصال - وايضا لازم انه يكون بيتمتع بقدرة على التحليل والاستنتاج بشكل علمى مبنى على الحقائق فقط وبطريقة مرتبه لاتخلو من الابداع اذا تطلب الامر ذلك - وطبعا لازم يكون عنده قاعده من المهارات والمعلومات الفنية فى مجاله - لان هذه القاعده هى التى تمنحه قوة عند اتخاذ اى قرار- وهذه القاعده يا صديقى ستكتسبها نقطة نقطة ... فعليك بالاحتفاظ بدفتر يكون معك دائما تقوم بتسجيل وتدوين كل ما تتعلمه يوميا - سوف تذهل يا صديقى بعد شهر بانك اصبحت تمتلك كم كبير من المعلومات - فما بالك بكم المعلومات الذى ستجده فى دفترك هذا بعد عام - وبعد عامين - دعم هذه المعلومات بصور ورسومات توضيحيه 
يا صديقى سيكون لك بعد فترة تاريخك الهندسى الشخصى أرجوك تجرب واذا نفعت هذه الطريقه ارجوك تدعوا لى بالخير
واخيرا فيمكنك تكوين فريق من المهندسين فى شركتك و تتبادلوا التدريب والتعليم وتنقلوا خبراتكم لبعض
والله الموفق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اياك ان تتدعى على نفسك الفشل مره اخرى - انت مهندس واكيد طالما تخرجت فانت صاحب عقل هندسى بشهادة اساتذة الكليه التى تخرجت منها - دعم نفسك باستمرار وتعلم باستمرار - وفقك الله


----------



## اراس الكردي (30 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم 
لا يوجد شخص مثلك يبحث عن تطوير ذاته و يكون فاشلا
ما ينقصك هو التركيز على جانب من جوانب الهندسة الميكانيكية الكثيرة جدا
و الاجتهاد في تطوير نفسك في ذلك المجال من خلال تجميع المعلومات عن
ذلك الاختصاص و المطالعة المستمرة و القراءة و متابعة كل ما يتعلق بذلك 
الاختصاص و الاجتهاد في حشر نفسك في اية فعاليات او اعمال تتعلق بذلك 
الاختصاص ولو كان في بداية الامر على سبيل المشاهدة فقط
و اعلم ان الخبرة لا تكتسب في سنة او سنتين فلا تيأس ابدا ابدا
ولا تذكر كلمة الفشل مرة اخرى
فلو كنت فاشلا لما اصبحت مهندسا 
فكثيرون الذين لم يتمكنو من دخول كلية الهندسة او اكمالها
اجتهد ولا تيأس وسترى النتيجة بمرور الزمن


----------



## virtualknight (30 يونيو 2008)

الثقة ثم الثقة ثم الثقة ثم الثقة.....لو لديك المجال لأستمريت بقول هذه الكلمة السحرية للصباح الباكر
بالتوفيق لك ولكل من رد عليك أخي العزيز.


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 يوليو 2008)

موضوع يستحق النظر فيه


----------



## الشبح الاول (3 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز المهندس ليس ناجح او فاشل لانهما نسبيان فمثلا ماقد يعتبر نجاح بقياسك قد يكون فشل بقاس اخرين اي ان المسألة نسبيه بل ان الفيصل فى مدى ما تحققه نجاح فى عملك هو ان تكون دؤوب ومجتهد وان تتفانى فى عملك حتى وان كنت تعمل اعمال اداريه او مكتبية فالجزاء من جنس العمل وان تستغل اوقات الفراغ فى القراءة والاطلاع على العلوم الهندسية المختلفة فبمقدار ما سوف تحصل على علم سوف تثق فى نفسك وتحس انك لازلت مهندس يتنفس بنبض الحياة المهم المثابرة والصبر على ما تكره حتى تصل لما تحب .
واعلم يا اخى ان عدم الرضا بالقليل فى العلم والمعرفة هو مبدئ الحياة للمهندس المتفوق المهم ركز فيما تعمل وابحث عن الافضل الذى يرضى طموحك ولا تتكاسل .

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك وشكرا


----------

